# Cheap snapper trip



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry for late notice but thats the way it works. 

Looking at heading out by 1000. 1 may not be going. IF so will have room for 1. TO SPLIT GAS, ICE AND BAIT should be no more then $15 per person. Only went out about 8 miles yesterday. Price will be confirmed after we get back. (Hope that statement covers all the legal stuff.) 

Didn't have water troubles yesterday but not promising anything. :whistling:

Must be able to get on base or be on westside by 0930. 

512-9429


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Filled


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

let me know if you plan on going out again and have the same deal or so. as long as you don't mind a newbie. Thanks


----------

